# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Xin hỏi các bác về máy tiện Mazak QT10N

## hardfarmer

Chào các bác, máy tiện Mazak QT10 của tôi bị lỗi ở tham số cài đặt độ đo cho trục Z. Khi tôi dịch chuyển đi 180mm thì thực tế nó di chuyển hơn 320mm mà tôi chưa biết tham số đặt lại cho đugns ở chỗ nào. Mong các bác nào đã làm qua Mazak có bảng tham số chuẩn giúp đỡ. Xin cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## CNC FANUC

nói rõ là nó dùng đk gì,bác này hỏi vậy cũng bó tay luôn, rồi bác cho biết thông số vitme,tỉ số truyền,loại servo thì mới tính ra thông số được

----------


## CKD

Máy đang dùng nó bị thế hoặc đã qua sửa chữa?

----------


## CNC FANUC

em nghĩ ko phải do phần cơ, vì nó dịch chuyển nhiều lên chứ ko phải it đi nếu có lỏng hay trượt khớp nối thì chỉ bị thiếu, cái này thường là đã sửa chữa thay thế cái gì đó(motor,vime...) hoăc hết pin, mất parameter .còn tự nhiên mà bị thì hơi hy hữu

----------


## Ga con

Em nghĩ có ai chọc hay thay gì rồi.
Mazak hay xài điện Mitsu, sau này lấy thương hiệu Mazatrol luôn, chạy trên PC base nên việc mất Parameter em thấy khó hơn mấy hệ khác.

Thanks.

----------


## hanasimitai

Bác chủ thớt có thuê tìm lại tham số không? em ở HN.

----------


## hardfarmer

Cảm ơn các bác, máy này là máy bãi, bị mất parameter. Trong rất nhiều parameter thì tôi không biết cái tham số cài đặt xung của nó ở chỗ nào.

----------


## Kokono

Em này chắc xài Hệ điều hành Mazatrol cam T1, bác hỏi chủ bãi bán máy số điện thoại của thợ sửa máy thì họ sẽ chỉ.

----------

